# It isn't easy being a good mommy



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sometimes you have to do things that they don't like. Sometimes you have to take charge against what your puppy wants to do. It is not easy to be a good mommy. That is what I am going through right now. I feel kind of tired. Can I get some support here? Those puppies are so cute. when they reach the age when they are just brats, they are so cute. What is a mother to do? :wub:


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

They know they're cute and they use it to get away with things that big dogs could never get away with. You're not alone! My chihuahua will literally talk back to me (growling grumbling sound) and I know she's not going to stop because I laugh every time.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I conveniently forgot those days, I really didn't know what I was doing when raising a puppy. I remember it was stressful because of his barking so it was not always fun either and I felt guilty a lot. Maybe I do remember. 
yes it's hard at times. What about her Dad? strength in numbers? are you two no match for 5 lbs of fluff? LOL I hope she does something really cute soon to make you laugh.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: good luck


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

A mother reminds herself that they are still a dog and she does what she needs to do out of the best interest of the brat, otherwise they will continue to be spoiled rotten brats.

My three, actually two, Suki and Lacie are like two rotten kids. They torture me on most days...so every night before I go to bed, I tuck them in, kiss each one and say in a stern voice " just remember...I'm the boss around here and you girls are just dogs~tomorrow you will listen to me"
Of course the next day is worse than the day before but I try :blush:

Hugs...it's not easy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maglily said:


> I think I conveniently forgot those days, I really didn't know what I was doing when raising a puppy. I remember it was stressful because of his barking so it was not always fun either and I felt guilty a lot. Maybe I do remember.
> yes it's hard at times. What about her Dad? strength in numbers? are you two no match for 5 lbs of fluff? LOL I hope she does something really cute soon to make you laugh.


Don't get me wrong, she is adorable and funny most of the time. She didn't do anything bad, except for being a wiggle worm. She had no tear stains and was easy to brush. But, all of a sudden her hair matted in a huge mess under her chin and it was so hard to get it out. Also, she is getting staining in the corners of her eyes. And then there was the flying leap while getting a bath.I feel so bad when she struggles against grooming...that's what I mean about it being hard to be a mommy. Daddy clips thirty nails, while I hide. Oddly, they are very good for nail clipping, but it scares me.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I absolutely do not know what you are talking about. My dogs are perfect angels. Never do anything wrong. Truffles wants to tell you "I never disobey my mommy, I am an complete angel." 

You believe me.....right?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, somebody had fun.



pammy4501 said:


> I absolutely do not know what you are talking about. My dogs are perfect angels. Never do anything wrong. Truffles wants to tell you "I never disobey my mommy, I am an complete angel."
> 
> You believe me.....right?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

.....I have an 11 year old crazy puppy...(Abbey)!!!! :w00t: She's out of control and gets into everything!!! ...and goes everywhere...:smilie_tischkante:

and then there's Ava, simply spoiled ROTTEN!! 

it doesn't always get better...:blush::innocent:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I know. Boo is protesting all the furniture that has moved in and took to peeing on my wool/silk rug -UGH. I ordered a stroller to contain him when I can't hold him. LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Exactly why I started this thread....to know that I am not alone.

I thought when we moved into this house I would not have anymore peeing on the floor...but wait, there was a dog and a CAT who lived here before, and Ray and MiMi felt obligated to pee on any scent. I try to keep my bedroom door closed, but the moment they get in there they pee. I know that it isn't because they need to relieve themselves, because they are just tiny pee spots. We plan to pull up the carpet and put in concrete floors with a drain, so we can just hose it down. :smpullhair: Try training a puppy with two adult brats who enjoy the soft feel of carpet to pee on.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> I absolutely do not know what you are talking about. My dogs are perfect angels. Never do anything wrong. Truffles wants to tell you "I never disobey my mommy, I am an complete angel."
> 
> You believe me.....right?


Love that photo!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

When I got Teddy at 14 weeks, he peed and pooped on his toys, his bed, and walked in it..he cried pitifully when I left the room, and peed and pooped some more! Then when I came back, he peed again..he had excitable urination..:smilie_tischkante: I washed his paws 3-4 times a day, cleaned his pen 3-4 times a day, had to wash toys, and had to take the bed out of his pen..plus he had so much energy, I had to let him out. He would run as fast as he could, and hardly ever slept..and those little teeth, like needles..Teddy was the puppy from H**L. He wore me out..he was so un-Maltesey. Then one day, he miraculously turned into a little gentleman..sweet as can be, and has outgrown all the things he did as a baby..he is a year old now..and I adore him, but I will never have another puppy..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That may be the best one yet Pam :HistericalSmiley:



pammy4501 said:


> I absolutely do not know what you are talking about. My dogs are perfect angels. Never do anything wrong. Truffles wants to tell you "I never disobey my mommy, I am an complete angel."
> 
> You believe me.....right?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh April, now I'm laughing hysterically...I know Sylvia must feel better now!!!



aprilb said:


> When I got Teddy at 14 weeks, he peed and pooped on his toys, his bed, and walked in it..he cried pitifully when I left the room, and peed and pooped some more! Then when I came back, he peed again..he had excitable urination..:smilie_tischkante: I washed his paws 3-4 times a day, cleaned his pen 3-4 times a day, had to wash toys, and had to take the bed out of his pen..plus he had so much energy, I had to let him out. He would run as fast as he could, and hardly ever slept..and those little teeth, like needles..Teddy was the puppy from H**L. He wore me out..he was so un-Maltesey. Then one day, he miraculously turned into a little gentleman..sweet as can be, and has outgrown all the things he did as a baby..he is a year old now..and I adore him, but I will never have another puppy..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> Oh April, now I'm laughing hysterically...I know Sylvia must feel better now!!!


Teddy was wiggly during bath time and daily grooming, too..he would bite at the brush..we can laugh about it now, thank goodness..Yeah, Sylvia, you should feel better..little Hope is not bad at all..:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Teddy was wiggly during bath time and daily grooming, too..he would bite at the brush..we can laugh about it now, thank goodness..Yeah, Sylvia, you should feel better..little Hope is not bad at all..:wub:


Oh yes. Ray was a monster when he was a puppy. I called him Piranha Puppy, Or Snapping Jaws of Needle Teeth, sometimes I just called him Land Shark. For four months I constantly had scratches on my hands and arms. He destroyed every toy within five minutes, then moved on to the furniture, or my clothes, or Alan's shoes (I never left shoes or sunglasses where he could get his big mouth on them.) But, he grew up to be a quiet, unassuming gentledog.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Don't get me wrong, she is adorable and funny most of the time. She didn't do anything bad, except for being a wiggle worm. She had no tear stains and was easy to brush. But, all of a sudden her hair matted in a huge mess under her chin and it was so hard to get it out. Also, she is getting staining in the corners of her eyes. And then there was the flying leap while getting a bath.I feel so bad when she struggles against grooming...that's what I mean about it being hard to be a mommy. Daddy clips thirty nails, while I hide. Oddly, they are very good for nail clipping, but it scares me.


My friends (2 sisters) and I tried to cut Jodi's nails as a puppy and three of us could not hold him so we gave up. I haven't tried since so I leave that to the groomer. The cats were easier than puppy. I wish so much that Jodi liked grooming too, I love to brush him and he hates it. Daddy is a trooper with all that nail cutting!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

aprilb said:


> When I got Teddy at 14 weeks, he peed and pooped on his toys, his bed, and walked in it..he cried pitifully when I left the room, and peed and pooped some more! Then when I came back, he peed again..he had excitable urination..:smilie_tischkante: I washed his paws 3-4 times a day, cleaned his pen 3-4 times a day, had to wash toys, and had to take the bed out of his pen..plus he had so much energy, I had to let him out. He would run as fast as he could, and hardly ever slept..and those little teeth, like needles..Teddy was the puppy from H**L. He wore me out..he was so un-Maltesey. Then one day, he miraculously turned into a little gentleman..sweet as can be, and has outgrown all the things he did as a baby..he is a year old now..and I adore him, but I will never have another puppy..:HistericalSmiley:[/QUOTE
> April, where did sweet little Teddy come from?:wub::w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

We got him from Always..:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I know what you mean but somehow Pearlan always gets her way. I guess that's just the way the world works! :chili:


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I haven't officially introduced my new puppy Nellie, but I feel your pain. I actually have already clipped the little stinker . I have never heard a fluff cry so loudly while being groomed, it sounded like I was killing her. It took me longer to groom a two and a half lbs baby than it did Jonas. I really hated to even try because I knew what was coming. But a miracle has taken place, the last couple of days she has stopped crying. I'm now thinking about letting her hair grow back out, I'm crazy I know but what's a mom to do.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

aprilb said:


> We got him from Always..:wub:


Aw....:wub::wub:


----------

